# Omfg i may have just perfected cloning!!!!



## Balzac89 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have roots 9 hours after taking cutings on two different varieties of plants.

Seriously, I can't believe my eyes!!!!!!!

I'm gonna type up my method.


----------



## xebeche (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't wait to find out your secret.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well basically I took cuttings at around noon today and just checked on them when I got out of work and they are all standing at attention. 

Setup-
-Homemade bubbleponics cloner.
-Clonex clone solution
-olivia cloning gel.

Temps are around 80 degrees in my room and I'm using a 150W HPS. I used straight tap water with 5-6 ph added clonex solution following direction.

I watered my mothers about 1/2 hour before the cuttings were taken. 
1. I took clones by cutting them at a 45 degree angle.
2.I cut the stem of the cutting about a half an inch in down the center.
3. I used the olivia cloning gel on the blade and got a nice glob in the center of the cut.
4. Placed them in the inserts.

The plans received light from 12-5 and lights were off from 5-9. I checked on them at 930

The clones all but two have root growth.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 18, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen! Jk lol. 

Wonder if it has to do with the hps.

That rooting hormone inside the stem is perfect root growing environment. 100% humidity, dark and no skin on it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2011)

are we talking 9 days or 9 hours ?


----------



## kether noir (Mar 18, 2011)

*im interested*


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 18, 2011)

Slicing it down the stem is a good idea. + rep.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2011)

I call BS till pictures are proof


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 18, 2011)

Next time I will post on timeline with pictures to test. 9 hours not days


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 18, 2011)

dont be stingy give me some pics mane


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 18, 2011)

fuck give me a minute


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

interesting...i'm gona clone like that next time.

which strains had the roots?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2011)

u need to contact guinness. for real. i just looked up the world record, u smashed it by 8 hours.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 18, 2011)

interesting, i dont see anything that different from normal cloning techniques though. I guess its possible you hit that sweet spot where everything went perfect. Now the real question is will you be able to consistently replicate the results. Who knows, maybe we'll be making up a marijuana growing equivelent of the nobel prize and giving it to you, lol.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have Nirvana White Widow and Dinafem Critical + for mothers.

Those are the best I got. MY camera isn't great with close ups.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just to add this is only my second attempt at cloning I have always grown from seed. 24 hour update tomorrow make or break.


----------



## stumps (Mar 18, 2011)

That's fast. Good luck with the next batch. I mean I hope you got it dialled in. I had a batch root in two day's. Was the only time. I was thinking I could clone sticks with the set up. this is after 8 days.
http://asset2.rollitup.org/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmm, only cloned two times ... I think perhaps you miscalculated or something. Otherwise pics with a card showing date and time as you cut them and the next day shwing roots would be cool. I'd be surprised if you got roots in 3-4 days honestly. I use clone machines ad its usually 5-7 days to start showing decent roots. Either way congrats on cloning success. 


I just looked at your pics and I dont see any roots on those only a split stem. ......


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

That was my opinion as well.



dlively11 said:


> Hmm, only cloned two times ... I think perhaps you miscalculated or something. Otherwise pics with a card showing date and time as you cut them and the next day shwing roots would be cool. I'd be surprised if you got roots in 3-4 days honestly. I use clone machines ad its usually 5-7 days to start showing decent roots. Either way congrats on cloning success.
> 
> 
> I just looked at your pics and I dont see any roots on those only a split stem. ......


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

It's 2:10 pm here on the East coast, reckon that makes it 11 AM in Cali.... where are those photos showing roots?


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 19, 2011)

Best I could do its been about 24 hours since cuts were taken. I'm in some serious pain right now.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

OK, I guess..... I'm not seeing any root growth. How about a nice macro shot up close and dirty? The pics you've shown don't support the claim.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 19, 2011)

i agree, cant really tell if those are roots or not. kinda looks like part of the stem to me.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

He sliced stems in half...



cmt1984 said:


> i agree, cant really tell if those are roots or not. kinda looks like part of the stem to me.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry my camera sucks. I see root growth on about 90 percent of them in 24 hours. I didn't split the ends out like that I just slit down the middle and they opened themselves like that and white growth is forming in the split. They appear a little brown which is the clonex solution. 

Well I'll try to get a better camera for next run and I want to update every day to show progress.


----------



## Cloner X (Mar 19, 2011)

9 hours? Naaaaah. Splitting the stem does expose more natural rooting hormone and can give you more rooting sites, however it can also slow the process. Personally, growing perpetually, i don't WANT root growth that fast. I need the time to get the other girls flowered up and harvested, so i'll take a 10-14 day rooting period, followed by another couple weeks in 16oz cups before i ever get serious about vegging under HID. That buys me the time in the flower room to get things done, chopped and cleaned up for the next round. 

Happy cloning!


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 19, 2011)

The first shot does look like it could be a root popping out possibly. Its just hard to beleive. I have used those same products in both easy cloner and power cloner with many strains and never got roots faster then 3-4 days, usually it takes 6-7. could be some freak strain but it still doesnt really seem possible in 9 hours or even 24 hours.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 19, 2011)

Serapis said:


> He sliced stems in half...


correct-o-mundo...but i think that piece between the two halves is what he is talking about....kinda looks like crusty cloning gel in one picture and then looks like part of the stem in the other.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 19, 2011)

I consistently get roots in 5-7 days using rapid rooters, on multiple strains. I've been using them for over a year and I've tried getting them not to root! lol! J/K! They work great, simple, and can be used in soil or hydro and they are relatively cheap. The quickest I've ever seen roots popping out of the cubes was 4 days from taking cuts. I was blown away!

To the OP. Props on your success!


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmmmm....I Uh......well......hmmmmm.....uhhhhhhhh.....are you _sure. _I mean, if so, Bravo, hats off, good on ya, you're a stud, and all the rest. Did the cutting continue to root over the next few days? Like, what did it look like in 48 hrs? 72?


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 20, 2011)

BTW...Don't let Uncle Ben get a hold of this. You seem like a nice guy. Hate to see you have to endure the wrath.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

I think UB is on a tight leash now a days....



collective gardener said:


> BTW...Don't let Uncle Ben get a hold of this. You seem like a nice guy. Hate to see you have to endure the wrath.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just shy of 48 hours and they are still looking good. About 44 hours


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

Those appear to be root hairs, but look awful funny.. Is that the only one showing any sign of roots?


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got three like that the rest are still just the start of roots.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 20, 2011)

And yeah I know like I said my camera is garbage.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm fully behind you bro, I'm just beating back the skepticism I'm feeling. I hope you are indeed on to something...


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not making any claims here! Im not advertising anything I was just amazed with my success when my first try was utter failure. But I also did alot more research this time around.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

yup, you have roots for sure. thats crazy man, the only thing i do different is i dont add clonex solution to my water...roots in a couple days is very fast, my fastest was 6 days....looks like i'll be getting some clonex solution...


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 20, 2011)

I have run the same set up for months and the quickest I have ever seen roots is a couple of days, and even then they are still nubsites where roots will be busting out. The clonex is just a real mild fert for seedlings and clones and works great for that, I really like the stuff.

What it does not do is speed up cellular resperation throughout the plant, which is what would be needed to fit the claim.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 20, 2011)

Believe me or not, that is what I got. I have no reason to lie and I never have before.


----------



## jeeba (Mar 20, 2011)

How can you judge the success of cloning in 1 day those plants could crah right now.And you are left with nothing.


----------



## e20sm0ke (Mar 20, 2011)

I think everyone is just hating on you because of your title of the thread man. You are doing good by showing us whats going on. Great research man keep it up


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 20, 2011)

What people are having a hard time with, myself included, is getting roots in 9 hours. It isnt possible. I am thinking the OP has his time table off a little perhaps if those are roots. Also those pics do look funny even the clear ones. Those roots look way too thin IMO. I have never hear d aclaim like this on any forum from many many experioenced growers. This guy claims 9 hours .... I just think somthing is off, not that the OP is lying or anything. Clone machines provide the perfect enviroment for rooting. My self and tons of other have used the same incgredients and tons of strains with results no where near this. I have tried lots of different temps as well. I use Clonex in y solution as well. 

OP, what strain is it anyway ?


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 20, 2011)

I just don't know what to say. I'm with Lively. Both of us are pretty experienced and it's not like this is just fast rooting...it's totally unheard of. How many clones were rooted? How many had roots in 9 hrs? How long have they been in as of now? What is the status of each clone? I'm trying to figure out if there is some anomally with 1 clone, or...or...or, I just don't know. OP, you seem like an honest guy, and I believe you. It's just that...Fuck. I don't know.

I'm thinking back and the absolute fastest rooting I've ever pulled off was like 3.5 days...with 1 cut...the other dozen or so coming in around 6 days. I've used cloning machines, Olivias Gel, Clonex...the works. With my op now I don't need 100's of clones so I just do rockwool on a tray. It takes about a week. I wish the OP had a better camera. Those roots look wierd.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 20, 2011)

those are cat hairs and they certainly arent roots. Nice try though, good luck in the future.

these are roots


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 20, 2011)

what he said...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2011)

jeeba said:


> How can you judge the success of cloning in 1 day those plants could crah right now.And you are left with nothing.


hater... stop acting like that. or ill pull your pants down and ill ..............


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 20, 2011)

Its no big deal to me if you don't believe me, I put all my cards on the table. Its in your best judgement to call me out.

I already said they are Nirvana WW and Dinafem Critical +


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 20, 2011)

*LISTEN UP PEOPLE!!! Balzac89 is telling the truth and I have the perfect explanation for his extremely vigorous clones. THE "SUPERMOON" The moon cycle affects the way plants grow and people have been utilizing this knowledge for thousands of years. Seeds and clones propagate the best when the moon is waxing or full. The moon has a gravitational pull on earth thats why the oceans have tides. Yesterday March 19th 2011 was a full moon, but this was a really special day because it was the closest possible perigee moon. The moon only comes this close to earth once every 18 years, so its at its strongest gravitational pull and largest size in the sky. This is why your clones rooted so fast, PERFECT TIMING! I have experimented myself and I've noticed that I get the best cloning and germination success rates when I practice according the moon stages. I live in a rural area full of old farmers and a lot of these guys still buy The Farmers Almanac and plant accordingly because they observed the advantages. Just Google "supermoon", it was all over the news.*


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 20, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> *LISTEN UP PEOPLE!!! Balzac89 is telling the truth and I have the perfect explanation for his extremely vigorous clones. The moon cycle affects the way plants grow and people have been utilizing this knowledge for thousands of years. Seeds and clones propagate the best when the moon is waxing or full. The moon has a gravitational pull on earth that why the ocean has tides. Yesterday March 19th 2011 was a full moon, but this was a really special day because it was the closest possible perigee moon. The moon only comes this close to earth once every 18 years, so its at its strongest gravitational pull and largest size in the sky. This is why your clones rooted so fast, PERFECT TIMING! I have experimented myself and I've noticed that I get the best cloning and germination success rates when i practice according the moon stages. I live in a rural area with full of old farmers and a lot of these guys still buy the Farmers Almanac and plant accordingly because they observed the advantages. Just google "super moon", it was all over the news.*


*+REP !*
*I just read the whole thread, with the intention of posting the Super Moon like you !*
*Another +rep asap for dropping the F.A. on the young bucks too !! lol*
*I bet very few go out and buy a copy too ! tisk tisk*
*And to reiterate a previous member, clonex is a mild feeding solutuion for clones and seedlings.*
*It contains NO rooting hormones, just vitamins, minerals and 2 antimicrobial agents.*
*Yet he was smart enough to introduce Olivia's, which contains the hormone IBA and vits+min.*
*THEN he split the stem to expose the Cambium layer : the ONLY place that makes new roots !*
*+REP to you too my friend and your success !!*


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 20, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> those are cat hairs and they certainly arent roots. Nice try though, good luck in the future.
> 
> these are roots


What the chances two cat hairs land on the same clone when I don't have any pets and never had any?


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 20, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *+REP !*
> *I just read the whole thread, with the intention of posting the Super Moon like you !*
> *Another +rep asap for dropping the F.A. on the young bucks too !! lol*
> *I bet very few go out and buy a copy too ! tisk tisk*


 *oh hell ya dude, the farmers almanac is an awesome growing tool! I'd bring it up more often but I guarantee it would bring tons of ridicule from UB and all of his gimps so I just keep it to myself.*


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 20, 2011)

*Say Balzac89, how do you like that Critical+ ?*
*I got 5 freebies a while back.*
*Feminized Northern Lights x Big Bud sounds pretty good.*
*I know it's DinaFem's version of Critical Mass.*
*If they yield 1/3 of Heath Robinson's CM, I'll be happy ! lol*
*Look up his thread on here.....................*


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 20, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> *oh hell ya dude, the farmers almanac is an awesome growing tool! I'd bring it up more often but I guarantee it would bring tons of ridicule from UB and all of his gimps so I just keep it to myself.*


Willy,

Don't be afraid of UB. He's on "probation" right now and is being a good boy. As to his minions, they don't say much due to the UB poop welding their mouths shut.


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 20, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> *oh hell ya dude, the farmers almanac is an awesome growing tool! I'd bring it up more often but I guarantee it would bring tons of ridicule from UB and all of his gimps so I just keep it to myself.*





collective gardener said:


> Willy,
> 
> Don't be afraid of UB. He's on "probation" right now and is being a good boy. As to his minions, they don't say much due to the UB poop welding their mouths shut.


*LMAO.....they may hate it, but it has helped feed the American people for generations !!*


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

I was wrong, he is still telling people to STFU and calling them names.....  I guess he didn't learn from his last ban...



Serapis said:


> I think UB is on a tight leash now a days....


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 20, 2011)

UB has been very good and respectful in a few of the threads I have been posting in lately. Havent checked today but ...

OP Your "roots" do not look like any kind of root I have ever seen. Like someone else said it looked more like hairs, too thin for roots . 9 hours just isnt happening sorry. If you had some solid pictures it would help a lot. MANY people have used the same exact produxt the same exact way and it takes 3+ days (72+ hours) 9 hours sorry it isnt happening. As for the moon BS, wow ..... I have two clone machines both going at differnt stages and I sure havent seen any increase in root growth.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Mar 20, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> *LISTEN UP PEOPLE!!! Balzac89 is telling the truth and I have the perfect explanation for his extremely vigorous clones. THE "SUPERMOON" The moon cycle affects the way plants grow and people have been utilizing this knowledge for thousands of years. Seeds and clones propagate the best when the moon is waxing or full. The moon has a gravitational pull on earth thats why the oceans have tides. Yesterday March 19th 2011 was a full moon, but this was a really special day because it was the closest possible perigee moon. The moon only comes this close to earth once every 18 years, so its at its strongest gravitational pull and largest size in the sky. This is why your clones rooted so fast, PERFECT TIMING! I have experimented myself and I've noticed that I get the best cloning and germination success rates when I practice according the moon stages. I live in a rural area full of old farmers and a lot of these guys still buy The Farmers Almanac and plant accordingly because they observed the advantages. Just Google "supermoon", it was all over the news.*


Damn. If this really is the reason, damn. That was the closest the moon will be to earth in just over another 20 years. Try it again OP and see if you get the same results.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Mar 20, 2011)

And if that's not the reason, great fuckin guess I neverr would have thought of theat. Others would have the sme results though I'm assuming...


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 21, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> UB has been very good and respectful in a few of the threads I have been posting in lately. Havent checked today but ...
> 
> OP Your "roots" do not look like any kind of root I have ever seen. Like someone else said it looked more like hairs, too thin for roots . 9 hours just isnt happening sorry. If you had some solid pictures it would help a lot. MANY people have used the same exact produxt the same exact way and it takes 3+ days (72+ hours) 9 hours sorry it isnt happening. As for the moon BS, wow ..... I have two clone machines both going at differnt stages and I sure havent seen any increase in root growth.


UB made it a little over a day. He's got another minion who's a real joy.

I'm going with lively on this one. We need some real pics, man. You get a real camera, prove this to me, and I'll be the first one kissing your ass and hailing you God of all things green. As far as the moon goes, I know it was close. I just don't think it was close enough for its gravity to actually suck the roots out of the cutting.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 21, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> UB made it a little over a day. He's got another minion who's a real joy.
> 
> I'm going with lively on this one. We need some real pics, man. You get a real camera, prove this to me, and I'll be the first one kissing your ass and hailing you God of all things green. As far as the moon goes, I know it was close. I just don't think it was close enough for its gravity to actually suck the roots out of the cutting.


Yeah wow, well he sure made up for it with his last post ......


I dont know, I mean last night I eft my room that was only 3 weeks into bloom and woke up this morning and my plants were all done and ready to chop !


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe you balzac, You didnt perfect cloning it sounds like since you cant replicate it (rooting starting so fast)consistently, but for 2 days thats not bad at all. I can believe you had a fluke batch where everything went perfect before if you can get roots at 48 hrs. Now the question will be can you consistenly get rooting within 2 days. Ive known you for awhile now and i dont see you just posting something that you knows a lie, whats the point of that? what would you gain from it? I see no reason for you to lie about this.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

My cloner didn't get any moon juice. I think he got lucky. I'm extremely jealous though, as mine still take 10-14 days.. 



Alex Kelly said:


> Damn. If this really is the reason, damn. That was the closest the moon will be to earth in just over another 20 years. Try it again OP and see if you get the same results.


----------



## jeeba (Mar 21, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> hater... stop acting like that. or ill pull your pants down and ill ..............


How exactly am I hating.Please stay away from my belt buckle also.And to OP didnt mean to come across offensively I just judge my success on cloning if it makes into veg stage.GoodLuck bro


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I have a feeling I didn't perfect it lol. That was just my excitement about seeing roots. I thought my results were better than they were I only had three root and the rest are still progressing slowly. 

Next batch I will try to document better.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 21, 2011)

Rooting has allot to do with genetics. My mangos are covered in roots in 6 days and I mean covered! My endless skies take 2 weeks to start to show roots. 

Nonetheless, 9 hours is incredible! 

Info that would be helpful:
Age of mother
Position on plant cuttings were taken
When in light cycle they were taken 

Nice work


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 21, 2011)

good job mate its all exciting first time round  read whole thread just have to say screw the haters its not exactly the meanest root going but 9 hours is v good time there just pissed  be cool if u got it to happen again , but im thinking it was a mix of factors ud be lucky to reproduce again. ive seen em grow 14 hrs but they were short n fat. keep up the good work


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone hating on this thread. I have seen a bit of skepticism, which is normal for something like this, but that is far from hate. I think everyone here would want to see success in this endeavor.


----------



## don2009 (Mar 21, 2011)

your the man bro Im happy for you and I seen you around RIU and you seem like a stand up guy your word is pretty sufficent over here I would like to see you document that again tho good luck bro and keep it going.


----------



## kether noir (Mar 21, 2011)

*i am about to do some monster cropping. on a few of the ladies, i will try the stem splitting with a razor coated in cloning solution on a few before putting in the aero-rooter. MC can be very slow to have roots show, so i am most curious if it shortens time. the aero-rooter alreay gets roots stable to plant after 6 - 14 days depending on the strain. and with just standard cloning.

ill post my results. and i am sub'd to see your results on your next batch, balzac89.

happy growing*


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 21, 2011)

balzac89 everyone here disbelieves everything I say too...

HPS is for suckers ...


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 22, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> balzac89 everyone here disbelieves everything I say too...
> 
> HPS is for suckers ...


HPS for suckers? What's your deal? Kind of insulting.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 22, 2011)

OP, way looking forward to the next cloning mission. Pull this off and I'll fly you to cali to do some serious clone work in a couple of serious grows. You could be the traveling cloning subcontractor.


----------



## don2009 (Mar 22, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> OP, way looking forward to the next cloning mission. Pull this off and I'll fly you to cali to do some serious clone work in a couple of serious grows. You could be the traveling cloning subcontractor.


 Same here bro you got to save me an opening let me know your schudule, I'll have girls, (Human female lol) royal haze,grapefruit and some Uberkush waiting for ya just give me the word j/k half. Hey collective gardner you are the man now I just read some of your thread and you got something really epic goin there,good luck bro,you make the human mind seem more infinate then I can imagine. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 22, 2011)

Dude, can I pay you to start cloning for me? Fucking A!


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 22, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> balzac89 everyone here disbelieves everything I say too...
> 
> HPS is for suckers ...


Nobody believes you because you just said HPS is for suckers. HPS is for fucking pro's, unless you are on plasma.


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Mar 22, 2011)

hmmm is all i can say right now....


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 22, 2011)

Plasma > MH/MV
Plasma > HPS
MH/MV > HPS


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 22, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> HPS for suckers? What's your deal? Kind of insulting.


Well I got suckered into buying them, anyone wanna buy them off of me?


----------



## doc111 (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex Kelly said:


> And if that's not the reason, great fuckin guess I neverr would have thought of theat. Others would have the sme results though I'm assuming...


I have 2 batches going and they aren't rooting any faster than they do when there's no "super moon".


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 22, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I have 2 batches going and they aren't rooting any faster than they do when there's no "super moon".


*The supermoon is over, right now the moon is waning and your clones will root slower.*


----------



## mrsql (Mar 22, 2011)

I tried this last night probably about 14 hours ago. Sliced down the middle 1/4 inch Just checked there is a little tiny root already. This is good stuff.


----------



## don2009 (Mar 22, 2011)

kether noir said:


> *i am about to do some monster cropping. on a few of the ladies, i will try the stem splitting with a razor coated in cloning solution on a few before putting in the aero-rooter. MC can be very slow to have roots show, so i am most curious if it shortens time. the aero-rooter alreay gets roots stable to plant after 6 - 14 days depending on the strain. and with just standard cloning.
> 
> ill post my results. and i am sub'd to see your results on your next batch, balzac89.
> 
> happy growing*





mrsql said:


> I tried this last night probably about 14 hours ago. Sliced down the middle 1/4 inch Just checked there is a little tiny root already. This is good stuff.


Are you serious that really worked in 14 hrs? I hope so because this guy might of just made History on RIU, for the world, not just MJ plants all types of shit WOW!


----------



## plantherb (Mar 22, 2011)

so Im confused. the "perfect cloning method"  that was just invented so to say is... Cut a clone at a 45 dip in root gel and put it in a cloner!... why didn't anyone think of this sooner


----------



## don2009 (Mar 22, 2011)

plantherb said:


> so Im confused. the "perfect cloning method"  that was just invented so to say is... Cut a clone at a 45 dip in root gel and put it in a cloner!... why didn't anyone think of this sooner


You might want to read the first 5 pages he explains pretty clearly what he did I think a couple ppl said it again how to do it,good luck


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 22, 2011)

*Be skeptical all you want but the supermoon is the only real explanation we have, other than he's lying and for those thin hair roots, Ive had them before too. They're still legit roots, I think may have to do with the strain.*


----------



## phyzix (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going with the supermoon 



It's just _logical_.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 22, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> *The supermoon is over, right now the moon is waning and your clones will root slower.*


I had 2 batches going DURING the super moon. lol! No difference whatsoever.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im going to call BULLSHIT on this whole thread,come on guys Ive been cloneing 20 years, you cant make me believe half this bullshit.Id like to see you get a root on my OGs in 2 days!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Im going to call BULLSHIT on this whole thread,come on guys Ive been cloneing 20 years, you cant make me believe half this bullshit.Id like to see you get a root on my OGs in 2 days!!!!!!


every one knows OGs are a harder one to root. stop being in denilal become a believer. maybe youve been doing it wrong for 20 years.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Im going to call BULLSHIT on this whole thread,come on guys Ive been cloneing 20 years, you cant make me believe half this bullshit.Id like to see you get a root on my OGs in 2 days!!!!!!


exactly BS i am a old school cloner i prob lose 3 out of a tray now what a person says roots to another person could be a hair lol 
with that being said it usually takes me like 21 days to have a decent rooted clone that will survive transportation, and or a transplant


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

How fast I get roots dont matter to me,the overall health of the plant is more important than how fast I pop roots.I still call BULLSHIT Bro on 2 days,hell the rooting compounds not had time top soak in yet,Ive cloned hundreds of strains since 1979 and never got roots anywhere near that made up 2 days.You might get an clone friendly strain off in 5 days but the rest of this thread is bullshit


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> How fast I get roots dont matter to me,the overall health of the plant is more important than how fast I pop roots.I still call BULLSHIT Bro on 2 days,hell the rooting compounds not had time top soak in yet,Ive cloned hundreds of strains since 1979 and never got roots anywhere near that made up 2 days.You might get an clone friendly strain off in 5 days but the rest of this thread is bullshit


the rooting compound? im pretty sure one only uses rooting gel so u dont get air pocket, hes in a cloning maching the compound washes right off.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a power cloner pal,if anything its slower than my dome...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> I have a power cloner pal,if anything its slower than my dome...


thats not what i said, u said rooting compound didnt have time to soak in. i said the rooting compound washes off from the misters.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> thats not what i said, u said rooting compound didnt have time to soak in. i said the rooting compound washes off from the misters.


 I said no way in hell hes getting roots in two days,Ive grown to much smoke to argue with you over something this fuckin STUPID.......two days!!!!! funny


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 22, 2011)

ok lets not argue. i luve u. but u r an asswhole. and i think im falling out of love with u. youve been cloning sense 79. so what. and youve grown so much weed that u know every thing. so i have to brake up with u cuz your an egotistical idiot.


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 22, 2011)

I LOL'd at the super moon theory and the whole thread in general. i won't jump to any conclusions just yet, i wanna see round 2.


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Im going to call BULLSHIT on this whole thread,come on guys Ive been cloneing 20 years, you cant make me believe half this bullshit.Id like to see you get a root on my OGs in 2 days!!!!!!


 lol in all of your twenty years of cloning last saturday was only the second time you've had a supermoon. Just because its something thats not fully understood or not common knowledge doesnt mean its bs. Farmers have been planning their crops based on moon cycles for a very long time, theres probably a reason why that knowledge is still with us today. The moon is a powerful force and without it life on earth life would have likely never happened in the first place.


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 22, 2011)

Where can I get some of that superpoon?


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 22, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> Where can I get some of that superpoon?


 *you can have a nice solid batch in March of 2029*


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 22, 2011)

iiiiiiiiii


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 22, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> Plasma > MH/MV
> Plasma > HPS
> MH/MV > HPS


yes
yes
yes on MH for Veg. Mercury Vapor? Not even close. For bloom, HPS rocks MH. I get over 1 g/watt. Have friends who get 2 with higher yielding strains...all under Digilux HPS. Let's see your rocking bloom pics under MV and/or MH. Mine are already posted with HPS.

So, you've got it all figured out and 99% of growers are all wrong, eh? Let's see the proof, or zip it.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13TmpnWwAJ8&feature=related


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 22, 2011)

DrFever said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13TmpnWwAJ8&feature=related


this must be why their rooting so fast.


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 22, 2011)

DrFever said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13TmpnWwAJ8&feature=related


 lol DUH, thats old news, everybody already knows about the secret UFO bases on the moon.


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 23, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> yes
> yes
> yes on MH for Veg. Mercury Vapor? Not even close. For bloom, HPS rocks MH. I get over 1 g/watt. Have friends who get 2 with higher yielding strains...all under Digilux HPS. Let's see your rocking bloom pics under MV and/or MH. Mine are already posted with HPS.
> 
> So, you've got it all figured out and 99% of growers are all wrong, eh? Let's see the proof, or zip it.


I never said HPS can't grow buds, you are obviously only concerned with quantity, while I am only concerned with quality, that is why I rated the lamps that way.

I would love to take pics and show to you guys but then you will see how ghetto I really am 

All I'm saying is that if you grow for $$$ go hps, if you grow for love you won't see a HPS in that grow 

EDIT : Forgot to mention there are some really good high wattage MV lamps out there that are cheaaap


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mercury Vapor are only good for cooking plants lol


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 24, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> I never said HPS can't grow buds, you are obviously only concerned with quantity, while I am only concerned with quality, that is why I rated the lamps that way.
> 
> I would love to take pics and show to you guys but then you will see how ghetto I really am
> 
> ...


Still waiting for the pics. 

I assure you, quality is #1 here. If it wasn't, I wouldn't be growing the low yield strains I grow. We're in Cali, do business with collectives who demand supreme product. I have pics of my gear. Again, where are these "ghetto" pics of these buds grown for "love"? If I though better quality coiuld be had with MH, I'd be all over it. Educate me.


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 24, 2011)

All I can suggest collective gardener, is you try it for yourself , splurge on a good MH bulb (or cheap MV bulb) and try flowering with it on your favorite strain and enjoy your good nugs.

I wont be posting any pics that are my own copyrighted material since none exist


----------



## xqshaun (Mar 24, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

taken from: http://www.concept420.com/marijuana_lighting.htm

MV = TRASH unless you cannot afford anything else, but then again i would rather use CFLs instead of dealing with MV!!


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 24, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> All I can suggest collective gardener, is you try it for yourself , splurge on a good MH bulb (or cheap MV bulb) and try flowering with it on your favorite strain and enjoy your good nugs.
> 
> I wont be posting any pics that are my own copyrighted material since none exist


In the last 20 years I've tried about every light combo that exists. I have bloomed under just MH on a few occasions and was unhappy with the results. The all time best lighting combo I have used was 2 hps and 1 MH on a Sun Circle light mover. Unfortunately, this limits your canopy shapes too much to be viable for long term production. You may try a 2/1 HPS to MH settup to see some unreal near sun results_. _Ihave found pure MH blooming to result in under developed calyx size and excessive leaf growth. The node spacing, of course, is great, but thats more of a yield factor which you are not interested in.


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 24, 2011)

Potency before yield, having a good yield is just a bonus.

I found HPS to be detrimental to my strain at all points in growth, is it just me with this problem? Is it just the strain? My plants are frosty ... frostier than alot of pics here i've seen under HPS, and i'm not trying to start a pissing match here i'm just saying that this was my results... keep in mind the hps bulbs are hortilux eye super hps, and the MH were plantmax 7.2k bulbs

HPS only = stunted growth in veg, budded fast but buds were airy and had no punch to them, yield was good
hps / mh only = stunted growth in veg, budded fast but same as above, just more punch, yield was good
MH only = great veg growth, budded fast with good punch and good yield

Right now my test is MH only , 3k sunpulse MH and 7.2k solarmax MH (i'm trying to see just how much better the solarmax does in comparison to cheapo plantmax bulbs, to be honest the plantmax bulbs are a GREAT performer for flowering (surprised me alot)... they just sing in the ballasts though hahaa, the solarmax bulbs dont sing

now keep in mind not all MH bulbs are created equal, which MH bulbs had you been experimenting with?

EDIT : I forgot to mention the strain i'm using came from a reallllly bad batch of herb my friend grew out, the seeds were free thats why Ive ben able to experiment and not really worry too much about the outcome, also the strain is really weak to begin with so to see them more frosted just under my cheapo plantmax bulbs than they EVER got under hps bulbs really makes me wonder what the rage with hps could be?


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 24, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> I never said HPS can't grow buds, you are obviously only concerned with quantity, while I am only concerned with quality, that is why I rated the lamps that way.
> 
> I would love to take pics and show to you guys but then you will see how ghetto I really am
> 
> ...


I grow for love and I use an HPS. Bigger yields mean better quality. MV is hella old school, if they were at all superior to HPS then people would still be using them.


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 24, 2011)

xqshaun said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> taken from: http://www.concept420.com/marijuana_lighting.htm
> 
> MV = TRASH unless you cannot afford anything else, but then again i would rather use CFLs instead of dealing with MV!!



Why are you spouting off about lumens? It's UVB/UVA radiation i'm after. HPS can't push that out like MV, also MV come in higher wattages than 175...


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 24, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> I grow for love and I use an HPS. Bigger yields mean better quality. MV is hella old school, if they were at all superior to HPS then people would still be using them.


Bigger yields does not increase potency, this is why HPS still sells..... everyone wants MORE MORE MORE. I would be much happier with a plant that produces a smaller amount of something truly special, than a large amount of "decent" smoke

EDIT : I know of alot of people who left HPS in the dust, just do some googling, not everyone is sold on HPS.... Most of that energy is just turned into wasted heat by the plant LOL


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 24, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> I would love to take pics and show to you guys but then you will see how ghetto I really am


without PICS you are full of shit


----------



## Serapis (Mar 24, 2011)

Damn, there you are.... no more updates? I'm assuming this thread is a bust now?



Balzac89 said:


> Mercury Vapor are only good for cooking plants lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 24, 2011)

All I have to say to that is 



mxyz250newb said:


> Bigger yields does not increase potency, this is why HPS still sells..... everyone wants MORE MORE MORE. I would be much happier with a plant that produces a smaller amount of something truly special, than a large amount of "decent" smoke
> 
> EDIT : I know of alot of people who left HPS in the dust, just do some googling, not everyone is sold on HPS.... Most of that energy is just turned into wasted heat by the plant LOL


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 24, 2011)

OK i'm full of shit then, i'll just keep everything to myself unless someone asks via PM...

Also i'm just so retarded apparently that If anyone wants my spare new hps bulbs or the 2 or 3 lightly used bulbs I have, you can have them for cheap because obviously everyone else is so smart why dont you all jump on this deal and help me out with some $$ to buy new MH bulbs?

Because obviously HPS are so good?

EDIT : I have like 8x 1000W hps bulbs and like 6x600w hps bulbs, pm me if you want them all i'll cut a deal.
Theres also 2x1000w hps used (4 months) and 2x600w hps used (4months)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 24, 2011)

admitting that you have a problem is the first step to recovery.

and without pics you are full of shit


----------



## Serapis (Mar 24, 2011)

HPS lamps are good in veg and flowering, something you cannot say about Metal Halide bulbs....

Now back to cloning........


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 24, 2011)

i got roots in 9 days.. maybe he got days and hours mixed up


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 24, 2011)

9 days is very believable. i have seen nubs starting in 3 days before, but usually 6-10 days is normal. But took awhile to get the practice down so I am close to 100% success.


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 24, 2011)

So nobody wants the cheap HPS bulbs? 

I tried posting in for sale but apparenlty too fresh for that at the moment...


----------



## valjean (Mar 24, 2011)

green light is invisible to plants. so you arent left with much good from MV


----------



## xqshaun (Mar 24, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> Why are you spouting off about lumens? It's UVB/UVA radiation i'm after. HPS can't push that out like MV, also MV come in higher wattages than 175...


I posted this chart to show you that MV is way inefficient watts to lumen output is horrible due to heat loss. flouros are better also as valjean posted there is almost no usable light emitted by MV. Mostly green and violet. so maybe a worst case scenario veg light but ill stick with HPS.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 24, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> Potency before yield, having a good yield is just a bonus.
> 
> I found HPS to be detrimental to my strain at all points in growth, is it just me with this problem? Is it just the strain? My plants are frosty ... frostier than alot of pics here i've seen under HPS, and i'm not trying to start a pissing match here i'm just saying that this was my results... keep in mind the hps bulbs are hortilux eye super hps, and the MH were plantmax 7.2k bulbs
> 
> ...


I'm going to reply to this in private in the interest of keeping the thread on topic.


----------



## valjean (Mar 24, 2011)

i think that ship has sailed


----------



## pH' (Mar 24, 2011)

Just recently had 3 cacti cuttings root in less than 2 days when normally it doesn't happen with cacti for 1 to 6 months. The only thing different about these cuttings were that they were shrivveled they'd been cut in august and not planted til jan but they rooted in less then 48hrs. I believe the OP. I dont think it had to do with his tek but I like the split stem, I'll try that one. I think the supermoon was influencial but not the deciding factor. The moon does something to some plants sometimes. I've seen it happen to many times on a full moon to doubt it but It does not effect all plants the same and its effects aren't alway seen.

I dont see what the OP or anyone else is waiting for to try this tek again, I'd put it to the test right now if I had cloning gel etc. Someone do this and post pics every 12 hours.


Btw-Do you use that mv for uv supplementation? If so that should be stated that you dont use it for "growing" light but for resin light. I've heard alot of folks sugges that using or adding a metal halide on flowers produces better resin in fact george c used to swear by them up and down for bud quality. But a merc vap byitself is going to produce too much heat and not enough usable light especialy for how hot they are. Heat and light need to be in balance with eachother. and another btw lumens dont necessarily translate to usable light for growing, they USUALLY go hand in hand but lumens dont grow the plants.


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 24, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> OK i'm full of shit then, i'll just keep everything to myself unless someone asks via PM...
> 
> Also i'm just so retarded apparently that If anyone wants my spare new hps bulbs or the 2 or 3 lightly used bulbs I have, you can have them for cheap because obviously everyone else is so smart why dont you all jump on this deal and help me out with some $$ to buy new MH bulbs?
> 
> ...


 LMAO thats funny as hell. too bad i only have a 400w system. I would it love to try a CMH in flowering sometime though.


----------



## Jason2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

i can take pics of my clones and tell you that the roots started within 5 mins..... how can you tell when the pics were taken....


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 25, 2011)

those pictures on page 2 show no roots bro....sorry nice try


----------



## don2009 (Mar 31, 2011)

So anything new bro are you still cloning like that or was it the moon lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't have room for anymore right now. I'm having a bit of a problem with my roommate and gotta get my plants out in less than two weeks. So no more clones till i get his broke ass out so he doesn't rat me out.


----------



## kether noir (Mar 31, 2011)

*93

that sucks. i wish you luck with everything bro. crappy situation though...

93/93*


----------



## don2009 (Mar 31, 2011)

Balzac you in Ithaca NY? Im from Utica


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Apr 3, 2011)

ok after reading this for an hour, still none the wiser....lol


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 3, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing. Although I did enjoy the read, good to hear UB got talked to. <- anger


----------

